# טיזר קטן מהחתונה המושלמת שלנו



## RegiKo (8/5/13)

טיזר קטן מהחתונה המושלמת שלנו 
התחתנו ב24/4 באחוזה בבית חנן.
היה פשוט מושלם, הדבר הכי חשוב ביום החתונה זה להיות רגועים ולקחת הכל באיזי!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (8/5/13)

חופת הגפנים!!! מהמם!! 
אחד הדברים הכי מהממים שם זה החופה...
טוב, ויש עוד כל כך הרבה 

נראה שהיתה חתונה מדהימה
ממתינה לקרדיטים!

ושיהיה המון המון מזל טובבבבב


----------



## Nooki8O (8/5/13)

מהמם!!!!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (8/5/13)

מנגו! צדקת לגבי המתחזה וnooki!


----------



## Shmutzi (8/5/13)

עכשיו את הבאה בתור! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה כמו תופסת...


----------



## Norma Desmond (8/5/13)

אבל אני מבקשת שהמתחזה תתחיל להשקיע 
מה זה התגובות המתחזות האלה? מילה אחת? 
לא חושבת שאי פעם כתבתי הודעה שמכילה מילה אחת, אני תמיד חופרת


----------



## Shmutzi (8/5/13)

תראי, גם לחשוב על הכינוי וגם לחשוב על התשובה 
זה הרבה דברים בבת אחת.
צריך להיות סבלניות, לתת לה הזדמנות ללמוד את האישיות שהיא מחקה. לאט לאט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תכל'ס, באמת למישהו יש יותר מדי זמן פנוי כמו שמנגו כתבה.


----------



## בן בצורת לידתו 8 (10/5/13)

למה בחרת שם "שמוצי" כמו "לשמצה"?


----------



## מנגו חצוף (11/5/13)

מאיפה אתה הגעת עכשיו אבויה?


----------



## Nooki80 (8/5/13)

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ומה שנכון, נכון.

חופת הגפנים באחוזה היא אחת החופות המהממות שיש!


----------



## RegiKo (8/5/13)

נו והכי חשוב...שמלה


----------



## HadarGulash (8/5/13)

פשוט מהממת!!! 
ויושבת מדהים על הגוף


----------



## RegiKo (8/5/13)

תודה!


----------



## gitaast (8/5/13)

יפה מאד 
ויושבת מעולה! ובכלל את נראית מאושרת ויפה.
מחכות לקרדיטים!


----------



## RegiKo (12/5/13)

תודה רבה! 
כשיהיה לי זמן לשבת על התמונות של הצלמים כדי להוסיף לקרדיטים אז אני אפרסם 
אני פשוט באיזה פרוייקט חדש בעבודה אז אין לי הרבה זמן לנשום


----------



## RegiKo (8/5/13)

ואחת מאחור...


----------



## yael rosen (9/5/13)

אני מוכנה להרוג בשביל גב כזה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מחכה לקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חזירת הקרדיטים


----------



## RegiKo (9/5/13)

תודה


----------



## RegiKo (12/5/13)

עזבי לא צריך להרוג... 
מה שכן השקעתי המון שעות בחדר כושר על אירובי ועבודה עם משקולות 
אני שמחה שהשתלם בסוף...


----------



## MirsPuch (8/5/13)

יאא איזה יפה!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איך אני מתרגשת אני עוד פחות מחודש שם!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב!!!


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (8/5/13)




----------



## RegiKo (8/5/13)

יואו איזה כיף לך! 
אני מתה לבוא לשם כאורחת!!!


----------



## תלתלינה25 (8/5/13)

מהמם!


----------



## ronitvas (9/5/13)

איזה כיף!!!! 
מלאן מזל טובים!!!
את נראית נפלא!!!


----------



## Broom rider (9/5/13)

מזל טוב!!! שאלה לגבי תאריך החתונה... 
תמונות מהממות! אהבתי מאוד את החופה והשמלה 

התאריך 24/4, לא יוצא בספירת העומר?
הבנתי שזה בעייתי להתחתן עד א' בסיון בערך..


----------



## RegiKo (9/5/13)

תשובה  
אנחנו החלטנו לא לעשות חתונה דרך הרבנות אז לקחנו רב רפורמי שאין לו בעיה לחתן בעומר...


----------



## Broom rider (9/5/13)

זה היתרון שבחתונות רפורמיות.. 
זה נראה אותו דבר בדיוק וחוסך שאלות מהסובבים (ואולי לי גורם לשאול קצת יותר )

מאוד רצינו להתחתן בתאריך הזה, אבל באף שנה זה לא הולך.. 
במקום עשינו 25.5.

זה מצחיק שגם זוגי וגם אני מאוד תומכים בחתונות רפורמיות ואיכשהו עשינו הכל דרך הרבנות בלי לחשוב פעמיים. :S


----------



## RegiKo (9/5/13)

הרב שלנו היה מקסים 
הייתה לנו חופה מסורתית לגמרי, אין שום הבדל בין הטקס שלנו לכזה דרך הרבנות (חוץ מזה שביקשנו מהרב לברך את חיילי צה"ל כחלק מהטקס).
מעבר לכך שאנחנו ממש מתנגדים לממסד הזה של הרבנות, אני גם בחיים לא הייתי מעבירה את סבתא שלי את הייסורים האלה של "הוכחת היהדות"...
אני לא מוכנה שאיזה עובד אלילים מחופש לפינגווין יכריח את סבתא שלי להוכיח את יהדותה.

סורי שאני כל כך בוטה אבל הם באמת מעלים לי את הסעיף!


----------



## yaeli beli (10/5/13)




----------



## אופוזיציונרית (10/5/13)

אחלא הגדרה 
"אני לא מוכנה שאיזה עובד אלילים מחופש לפינגווין יכריח את סבתא שלי להוכיח את יהדותה".

עם כל הכעס על המימסד ,הכללת פה את כל רשמי הנישואין ועובדי המועצות דתיות כפנויגינים עובדי אלילים, רק בגלל שקיים חשש סביר שסבתא  שלך גויה שהמשמעות הנגזרת מכך היא שאת גויה המתבוללת עם יהודי.

וסליחה על הבוטות


----------



## Hadas 87 (11/5/13)

התבטאות מכוערת וגזענית. 
תתביישי.


----------



## RegiKo (12/5/13)

קצת השכלה לא תזיק לך 
גם אם סבתא שלי הייתה גויה (מצד האבא) אבל אמא שלי יהודייה, אני אחשב ליהודיה כשרה.
אם אני גויה ומתחתנת עם יהודי, הוא זה שמתבולל ולא אני.

כל עוד הם מתנהגים כמו שהם מתנהגים ליוצאי ברית המועצות (אמנם לא לכולם אבל לרוב המוחלט) ולעולים ממקומות אחרים, ובמיוחד כאלה שסבלו שם מאנטישמיות בגלל היותם יהודים, מבחינתי הם עובדי אלילים שמחופשים לפינגווינים, בורים חסרי השכלה, והם לא יחליטו בשבילי עד כמה אני יהודיה!

קשה לך עם דעתי? בעיה שלך...


----------



## Hadas 87 (11/5/13)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (11/5/13)

את ענקית!!! 
גונבת לך את המשפט הזה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חחחחח פינגווין


----------



## RegiKo (12/5/13)

תודה! 
תגנבי בכיף 
האמת היא שגם רציתי להוסיף כאן את הקישור של הפרודיה של ארץ נהדרת לכוכבית גיור, אבל לא מצאתי.
אז אני אוסיף ציטוט:
"מה הספר היחיד שקראת בחיים שלך זה התנ"ך?"
"מה אתה עושה כל מה שגבר בן שמונים בשימלה אומר לך?"
"מה אתה לא יודע חשבון?"


----------



## בן בצורת לידתו 8 (10/5/13)

זה נחשב?


----------



## בן בצורת לידתו 8 (10/5/13)

הרבה קודם 
נהוג לא להתחתן עד לג בעומר שהיה 28 אפריל ולא לדחות עד סיון. למרות ש24 קודם 28 לא מדובר באיסור אלא במנהג כי אפילו זרם הרבני במשנה לא אסר נישואים אז. אילו יש "אבלות בעבור תלמידי רבי עקיבה" כביכול, רבני המשנה היו יודעים כי אותה תקופה. ביותר אם מרגישים שהמשנה אינה ספר מחייב אין לחוש. יש שיקול שהרבנות לא תשתף פעולה ביום שהם אוסרים. אין מה לעשות יש כפייה דתית לפעמים.


----------



## בן בצורת לידתו 8 (10/5/13)

מזל טוב. בנוסף


----------



## חתן חדש (11/5/13)

אחד המקומות היפים. 
תמונה נהדרת


----------



## lost in dreams (12/5/13)

מזל טוב!!! 
השמלה מדהימה!!!!!! ואת נראית ממש יפהפיה!
מחכה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים


----------

